# House removals - to pack or not to pack?!



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

Have finally exchanged contracts on a new house and complete on 17th April!!

The fun now begins - 2 weeks to organise removals & everything, hmm 

As this is the first move with the girlfriend, and as she has more pairs of shoes that Amelda Marcos i was wondering about getting the removals company to do the packing, they offer it as an extra cost service...

Have any of you used this type of service before or would you recommend packing yourself and just using them for the lugging of boxes and furniture ??? ;D


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Last time we moved we packed ourselves... this time we have lots more junk stuff. I'm unsure whether to trust them to do a good job or not :-/
I think we'll probably end up packing ourselves... might save some money, and at least we'll know which box has the mugs in for a coffee !


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The people that do the packing are pros and offer insurance as well. So if anything is damaged they should claim back on the insurance.


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Well you could look at it this way. Pack it yourself - chuck out all the stuff you donâ€t need as you go - then less to unpack at the other end


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> The people that do the packing are pros


We just moved offices and the people that did the packing and moving for us were useless - they put things in the wrong place, lost files, generally caused chaos 

As for being pros, one of our bosses complained, and far from being pros the removal guy said that the people he'd got in to do it were just temps who'd never done it before - sh1te excuse, but that's what he said  There's no way we'll be using them again in a hurry.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LOL...you better find a better removal company next time!!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> LOL...you better find a better removal company next time!!


Never again!! ;D Moving office is a nightmare - but not so much the physical move as the workers you are moving: "the old office was better..." "I had one inch more space at my old desk" "I had a better parking space", blah blah blah moan moan moan. I mean, get a life, it's only an office...  :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Every time I have moved office, my desk is shrinking!! It is quite normal!

My parking is a lot better now and I can park only 20 metres away from the office door!

I packed my stuff and they arrived as expected. But my personal stuff was only 4 crates...so not that much really.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

LET THEM PACK!!

I moved for the first time last year, the guys came in two days before and did everything.. They have wardrobe cases, which make it a doddle for clothes, they just selotaped drawers closed and carried the whole lot out, things that I would have spent hours packing for no reason. Also they dont pause at every item trying to work out whether to keep it or not, they just pack it. And Vlastan is right they are insured too...

It did feel a bit weird though cos only two days before you are due to move, you would never know to look at the house 

Jason


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

Cheers guys,

The idea of letting them do the packing is great, its just the thought of them packing all your beloved items you cherish - your amps, speakers, TV's, footie tables and the likes.. ;D :-/

I know their insured but trying to replacing a footie table you've had flown over from Italy after they've dropped it out of the lorry worries me greatly 

Guess I'll either have to chill out about the gear or pack it myself!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Make sure you pack at least your personal belongings...you know what I mean : (pornography video, sex toys, whips, PVC....etc!!) This will help you avoid them snig gering at you when they see you at your new house!! ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Pack yourself - it's a good leveller for all the crap that one collects and it's a good chance to give stuff the 6 or 12 month 'Have I used it/thought about it test?'

HAving someone else do it costs. DIY and then go and buy yourself (or better your lady) something frivolous for say Â£500. That will be more satisfying.

Unless you have your comapny paying for the move....,in which case go down the pub whilst they take the strain.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Mine was an extra Â£120 for them to pack everything, in my opinion a no brainer [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Mine was an extra Â£120 for them to pack everything, in my opinion a no brainer [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


Agree 100% at that price.

My sister just paid Â£475+vat for a 4 bed house. she was done....


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> Guess I'll either have to chill out about the gear or pack it myself!!


Why? The last time we moved we had the removal firm do (nearly) all the packing - they were very professional and very, very quick. The only things we didn't let them pack were, as you intimate, those things that were irreplaceable - and there aren't too many of those. Did these things ourselves and took them by car (footy table might be a bit of a problem though!).

The only damage racked up was a couple of chipped bits of china which they replaced under insurance with no hassle whatsoever.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

I'm defo going to get them to when I move (subject to finding and selling a house!) this year.

Q. Take the Hi-fi, home cinema, tv, xbox, dvd etc etc Do you have to uncable it all or do they do all of that - obviously some complex fibre cables in there etc.

also the shed is full of scary insects - and crap that I want do leave some of behind - I guess you can just say take the BBQ's, mower, and strimmer but leave the paint tins behind? Also do they do the food in the kitchen and fridge? Whats the deal with that?

Oh and can they move the crap from one loft to another?

Cheers

Dave


----------

